# FF - How do we get more milk - Need your Best Practices



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

So I just found out that first fresheners produce less the first go around, but how can I keep her at the 12 oz I was getting a week ago?

We got 12 oz the two days after we sold her little buck (he was 8 weeks old)...but production is at such a decreased # I am worried.

She is already down to 7 ozs....what do I need to be doing to ensure her production increases at least back up to the 12 oz we did get?

In full disclosure we are only milking her at night after work, and sometimes the time varies. 7pm or 8pm or 9pm. I have a feeling that is bad, but wanted all y'alls advice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You have to milk 2x a day, 12hrs apart, a good high quality alfalfa and grain, loose minerals and fresh water daily will keep her production at it's max.
I only do once a day if I'm beginning to dry my does up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree with Little Bits.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I second little bits


----------



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok so we didn't milk last night and we waited until this morning to start fresh on the twice a day schedule & this am I got about 13 ounces. I venture to say that when we try to milk her tonight we won't get too much but I will make sure to get all we can to get her back into the mode of producing. I'll keep y'all posted I hope it all comes true that we will get at least 12 ounces twice a day. Thank you all


----------



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

I have also read from a few different sources that it doesn't necessarily have to be 12 hours apart it could be 9 10 or 14 hours apart as long as you stick to the same time 8 a.m. and 9 p.m. or 7 a.m. and 9 p.m. xcetera. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

12oz is LOW. 

I'm milking 4 and the average is 12 LBS per doe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you don't have a heavy producer, you can get away with a different schedule than every 12 hours. I do not always get out there perfectly every 12 hours.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hollowdweller said:


> 12oz is LOW.
> 
> I'm milking 4 and the average is 12 LBS per doe!


She might not be milking a standard breed, it could be a Nigerian, a pygmy, some other mini....


----------



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

Nigerian


----------



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

OK, we have gone to twice a day and are getting only 5 oz each time. But we are keeping at it...hoping all this is true and her production will go up. onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How much grain is she getting on the stand, and what the protein %, that will also make a difference with her production.


----------



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

She will hardly eat on the stand she's too pissed that she's up there! Lol In general though we feed her goat pellets that are 16 percent protein. Texas Naturals brand. She gets alfalfa, hay and minerals. I have been treating her to raisins when she's on the stand and that's about the only thing she will eat while she's on the stand. Though she still gives me the stink eye even when she's eating those.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you aren't an experienced milker, that can also be contributing. Some girls are also quicker to start drying up when the demand is gone.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She might not be milking a standard breed, it could be a Nigerian, a pygmy, some other mini....


Oh didn't think of that!

:-?:whatgoat:

12 oz seems hardly worth the effort. I don't make yogurt unless I have at least a gallon of milk and I don't make cheese with less than 3.

I guess if you were just drinking the milk.....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hollowdweller said:


> Oh didn't think of that!
> 
> :-?:whatgoat:
> 
> ...


You have to work with what you have. Our nigey was very difficult to milk her first 2 freshenings. We only got 8-12 oz, but that was because she was stubborn and holding back on us. This time 'round we pulled her kids at birth to bottle feed and she's done MUCH better. She seems to (finally!) look forward to getting on the stand and eating and letting us milk her. And she's giving us 4-6 cups a day now!

When her production was low we still were able to make cheese and yogurt. We just had to wait a little longer to have enough for a recipe. Even now, I make cheese with 1 gallon of milk because I don't have pans that will take more. And I make my yogurt with 1 qt at a time because that's all my thermos will hold.


----------

